
Scientists can tell how wealthy you are by examining your sewage - EndXA
https://www.inverse.com/article/59914-sewage-wastewater-can-show-how-wealthy-a-community-is
======
dekhn
little known fact. when you flush a toilet, "the poop spreads out like a
gaussian". so if multiple people flush at the same time, you have to
deconvolve the results using a gaussian mixture model

